# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Inverness Beekeepers Association >  Back to the defaults

## gavin

OK folks, I've now set this sub-forum to the defaults which means that it operates like all the others.  Everyone, logged in or not, can see it.  Google can too.  The only difference from other areas is that Stella can moderate the content, should she wish to do so.

This simplifies access to the area for Inverness beekeepers too as they do not need to get their names on a list to make it work (and I don't have to update the list!), nor do they have to log in to read it.  And as Al pointed out, you may attract potential members too.  The only thing to remember is that if you do have confidential material (perhaps apiary locations for visits) then that is circulated in other ways.

Happy to explore a members-only area if you'd prefer, but this is my preference.

G.

----------

